# enjoying school work



## Scott (Mar 17, 2006)

Any hints on getting a kid who loves to play all the time to enjoy school work?


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Mar 17, 2006)

What subjects is he/she doing?


----------



## JessB (Mar 17, 2006)

My dad is an elementary school teacher and used to make any board games from any and every subject. As a kid I got to test out all his new ideas, it was fun!


----------



## Scott (Mar 21, 2006)

"What subjects is he/she doing?"

His biggest problems are with rote drills, like learning math facts and spelling.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 21, 2006)

Can you sing them...or make a game out of them?


----------



## larryjf (Mar 24, 2006)

One game that we do with my 5 yr. old boy for spelling is called ping-pong.

I will say the word then say the first letter, my son will say the next letter. We go back and forth until the word is spelled out.

Another thing is to get them to move around a bit. For instance in doing a math drill for which numbers are odds or evens i will tell him to jump out of his chair and yell "even" if it's even, if it's odd whisper "odd" and stay sitting down.


----------

